

Window that morphs into a balcony - CWIZO
http://www.bloomframe.nl/index.php

======
profquail
That is a really cool design. I was thinking that they should have made
something slide over the "floor" glass though, so you don't get
footprint/shoeprints on it (and thus have to clean it after every time you use
it).

~~~
dirtbox
A rug?

Something to save from inevitable upskirts at least.

~~~
randallsquared
Did they just add that? I mean, it _does_ appear to have a whitish barrier
that slides up to cover the floor.

~~~
Semiapies
That looks like a reflection of the wall.

------
euroclydon
They should have shown her big fat boyfriend come out there also, so that #1,
I'll feel safe about the weight rating, and #2, I'll know that even if I'm big
and fat, this window will help me land babes.

~~~
hrabago
Their about page shows a group of people all standing on the balcony.
<http://www.bloomframe.nl/about.php>

~~~
dagobart
If you'd fit such a balcony to an existing app building and the balcony indeed
would hold the weight of a group of people, I would still wonder whether _the_
_house's_ frame would hold the balcony.

------
snowbrook
She must live in an area with no flying insects.

------
vincent_vega
Am I the only one who thought "hey, mini skirt and transparent balocny
floor...nicccceee"

------
buro9
Erm, how do you clean the outside of the glass? If you're high enough to
benefit from putting a balcony in then this design prevents you from cleaning
the outside.

I know that Pilkington made some hydrophobic layer for one of their products a
while ago that meant that the rain would clean the window (or a hose), but
that was years ago and doesn't seem to have found favour (I've not heard of it
since).

------
harpastum
From the pdf on the site, it looks like it can hold over 1,500 lbs.

[1] 2500 N/m^2 * (2.62m * 1.05m) => pounds

------
Sukotto
very cool. does it have to take so long to deploy or were they just going for
dramatic tension?

------
davidmurphy
Cool stuff, but the video should be faster, or at least allow you to jump
ahead.

~~~
Semiapies
If the video were faster, people would complain about it being faster than the
actual device.

------
FiReaNG3L
Must be fun to clean the inside of the window

------
kiba
An idea so simple that I would never thought of it in a million year.

~~~
ars
Because it's a solution looking for a problem?

Make a balcony, add a sliding (or pocket) glass door and done. Why would you
need to convert between them?

~~~
ardit33
in places with long winters, makes sense. Eg. In boston, october - may the
weather is crappy, and there is not a need for a balcony. You will have to
deal with cleaning it, snow, etc.

Just lock it, and when the good weather comes, open it. Plus it seems that it
will be easy to retrofit to existing apt. buildings.

If it is cheap enough, why not.

~~~
ramchip
The glass has to provide good insulation then. Also, I don't know for Boston,
but in Quebec if there's nothing to stop mosquitoes it's essentially
unusable...

